# MIDNIGHT KIDDED--TWINS



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Well finally Midnight kidded...

here she is right before kidding


here is first baby..A BOY! :kidblue: 


and second baby..A GIRL :kidred:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awww...they are really cute...congrats... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...how cute! Congrats!!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats! They are cuties!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Thanks...now we are down to one though...my dog ate one of the goats...he has never done that before ever!! I am so mad at him...he has licked goats on the head before...grr...he ate the girl too


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow, I can hardly even believe that! ...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:? Oh my that is horrible. What kind of LGD is it?
I am so sorry :hug:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

congrats on the babies...

and UGGGG on the dog...I would NOT leave him with the goats anymore...That is just aweful~~!! I am so sorry :sigh:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

He isnt really a LGD...he is a chow mix stray that got dropped off here years ago..in previous years he has always been good with goats and chickens...never tried to get in fence..

but i went to check on babies before i went to bed and couldnt find the girl or even a body...then saw where he dug under fence....and then saw him running up driveway with baby in his mouth...head was gone...he won't be here anymore...I can guarantee that. Tomorrow he is gone...locked up other baby and mama.

He has ruined his life in one little decision.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry that this happy occassion had such a tragic end :hug: 

Keep mama and her baby boy secure until you know for sure the dog won't cause a problem again....and watch her udder, she made one to feed twins and now just has one baby, she will likely need to be milked to relieve pressure and her boy will need to be taught that there are 2 teats, otherwise...she'll end up lopsided.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: Sorry you have to deal with this. Although it isn't fun it is good that he won't be able to get to any more animals.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no...how sad...I am so very sorry for your loss....  :hug:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Thanks liz...never had this happen so thanks for the advice..will do that. Just put them closer to the house so I can watch them better. And to think I was thinking of keeping the girl..oh well, life happens I guess :shrug:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh I am so sorry that that happened to you. I love dogs but I have to say that once they do something like this... I wonder that they probably will continue doing it. You have to do what is right and not keeping him is probably the best thing to do as dogs may continue. Again.. this I am sure was so discouraging for you to have to go through this with your dog. Hang in there. You can't always perfectly prevent things from happening like this.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I do have a question:
How come the babies turned out light colored from such a dark doe?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

packhillboers said:
 

> I do have a question:
> How come the babies turned out light colored from such a dark doe?


It was likely that the sire was a light color...with goats, sometimes "white" is dominant even in a dark goat.

My pygmy buck is solid black and when bred to a cream/white doe...Angel was the result...she's totally white.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

The daddy was dark red and white boer..have no idea


----------

